# Best (free) website to post sports photos to?



## blonigan16 (Sep 16, 2012)

I've recently become the sports photographer for my school and I am interested in finding a good blog or website that I could upload the photos of games that I photograph. I'm looking for something free to upload to and would also like to be able to have a custom URL to some extent (e.g. customname.website.com). I'd also like to be able to make an album/page for each game I photograph. I originally was planning on using Flickr but the fact it limits you to 200 photos isn't going to work out for me. 


Thanks for your help!


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 16, 2012)

Are you trying to sell them or simply give the parents a place to look at and download?


----------



## blonigan16 (Sep 16, 2012)

jdramirez said:


> Are you trying to sell them or simply give the parents a place to look at and download?




Just a website where the photos can be viewed by students and parents.


----------



## CowGummy (Sep 16, 2012)

I understand you said it should be free, but Flickr does sound like a pretty good fit for this. If you pay the annual fee of $24.95 you get unlimited storage. If you're shooting as an official photographer for a school, surely you could make a case for the school to shoulder this cost?


----------



## 8TMacro (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi blonigan, check out http://wap.highschoolsports.net/
Follow the link to Photos. If you school isn't listed there, you can get them added!


----------



## eos650 (Sep 16, 2012)

What's wrong with Facebook?

I'm not a big Facebook fan, but most of the kids and their families are probably already on Facebook. You can easily setup a free public Facebook page. You can specify the URL as something like www.facebook.com/_YourHighSchoolEtc_. You can put your pictures in separate albums and as far as I know, there is no limit to the number of pictures.

Since most of the kids already have Facebook it's easy for them to share, comment and like your pictures.

You could also do this with Google+, but due to lack of popularity, you will probably have a smaller audience and it's less convenient for the kids.


----------



## blonigan16 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone. It is complicated for me to get funding because I'm only an 11th grader acting as the school photographer for the year to meet my service requirements to receive my IB Diploma. I doubt my school would be willing to pay any money for anything. Facebook does seem like the best idea but I will have to ask someone at my school if I can receive any credits for doing it.


----------



## tbadowski (Sep 16, 2012)

I use SHUTTERFLY,

I've created a bunch of sites for different teams, and for the marching band;
I create an "album" of each game and "share" it. For sports teams, i have it open,
for the school band, I have a basic password. For example, Lacrosse is:

http://solon2011lax.shutterfly.com/

I did FACEBOOK before, but found that doing it with my personal account, I got a bunch of
friend requests that I didn't want, and also found that parents were tagging their players with
the parent's name.


----------



## cheeseheadsaint (Oct 8, 2012)

deviantArt gives unlimited storage for free and you can organize your photos into albums. You can also choose your username before the deviantart.com. But I think the best way is to have a Facebook page rather than posting it on your account. It's easier to be seen/shared and then you don't have to worry about random friend requests.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 8, 2012)

I tried many photo sites: flirck, photo bucket, smug etc...but the one I like the most is Phanfare. For $29 a year, they have great display options and other features. 


http://dylanphotography.phanfare.com/5775527

http://dylanphotography.phanfare.com/2012/


----------

